# I look forward to talking to you again soon!



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently thinking of how to say "I look forward to talking to you again soon!" to someone on the internet (on QQ or WeChat, for example). Would anyone know how to say this in Chinese? (Is it a sentence that a native Chinese speaker would say? I know that expressions such as  "Have a good day" are not commonly said in Chinese, right?)
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

I have the feeling that a word-for-word translation would grammatically work but perhaps, only Google would say it.

I think that we would simply say something like, '下次見', assuming you are talking to your student. ('下次見', literally 'See you next time', can be equally ethusiastic as your English original. But note that when said with a different tone, it can mean 'See you when I see you', which sounds different.)


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your reply, Simon! I was thinking of how to say it to a friend on the internet. If I said, 我很期待下次跟你聊天, would it sound weird? 听起来别扭吗？


----------



## SimonTsai

I wouldn't say that it's weird, but just a bit odd. By 'odd', I mean 'unusual' or 'unexpected'. (I wouldn't be surprised if a chat bot developed by a US company such as Microsoft were to say it.)


----------



## radagasty

yuechu said:


> 我很期待下次跟你聊天



This also sounds a little long-winded to me.
How about a short and pithy 後會有期 instead?


----------



## yuechu

radagasty said:


> How about a short and pithy 後會有期 instead?


Thanks for the suggestion, Radagasty! 
It's my first time seeing it. Is it 书面语 and a formal expression?


----------



## hx1997

radagasty said:


> 後會有期


That sounds like you expect the two of you are not going to meet again in a long time, or simply never again, to me.



yuechu said:


> Is it 书面语 and a formal expression?


I would say it is somewhat formal and it actually makes me feel a little sad merely hearing this word.


----------



## yuechu

hx1997 said:


> That sounds like you expect the two of you are not going to meet again in a long time, or simply never again, to me.
> 
> 
> I would say it is somewhat formal and it actually makes me feel a little sad merely hearing this word.


Oh, 这样的话。。。 I think someone told me this in China once, but I didn't understand. (I didn't understand because the literal meaning and implied meaning is not necessarily the same) We both knew that we would probably or possibly not see each other again since I was leaving the city in China and might not ever go back.

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## hx1997

I wonder what it feels like to say it to my friends or to be told that, since I never did.  

By the way, I'm curious about what you would say in English in this situation?


----------



## yuechu

Hi hx1997,

The dictionary provides the translation "I'm sure we'll meet again some day", but I don't think it is fitting since it is often not the case! (For example, if both people are going to be in different countries and it is extremely unlikely that you'll see each other again).

Perhaps you can say "I hope to see you again in the future." or "I hope we'll see each other again one day." Would those have a similar meaning to the implied meaning of the Chinese expression?

Thanks again


----------



## hx1997

I see, so you basically say it directly! I was thinking there might be some set phrase or something...



yuechu said:


> Thanks again


No problem, and thanks to you too!


----------



## Skatinginbc

(意猶未盡), 期待下次再聊; 盼有機會再聊; 希望有機會再聊...


----------



## yuechu

Those are great. Thanks, Skatinginbc!


----------



## T.D

回见/回聊/再见/下次再聊 will be my choice.


----------

